
Will it be snowy holidays in your region? - etoodu
https://medium.com/planet-os/snow-hypothesis-for-the-holidays-c452d0bed4d
======
thrownthrow
Yeah, nah, yeah. In the middle of stinking hot Australia, so probably not.

~~~
Domark
No, yes, no, yes, no, yes. Why would there be snow in Australian summer?

